# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Unlocker V 1.00.1270 Huawei Honor 7, 7i read bootloader code +more features inside

## mohamed73

*Added Huawei Honor 7 unlock, read unlock codes, read bootloader code, lock bootloader.
Added Huawei Honor 7i unlock, read unlock codes, read bootloader code.*  *Added real bootloader LOCK feature - your phone will be as  factory LOCKED, not relocked.* According to Huawei unlocking agreement, if your bootloader is unlocked or RELOCKED your phone warranty may be void .
Locking bootloader will save phone warranty.  Should work on almost all HiSilicon Huawei Phones including Mate 7, Mate 8, Honor 7, P8 and etc.  All Huawei *V4 algo* modems and routers (including E3372h, E8372, B310, B315 and etc .) unlocking will be unlimited without credits for dongle users from current version.  ~ DC UNLOCKER ~

----------

